# FP for Bright Room?



## SteveY (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, we just bought a new house and the great room has a curtain wall commercial window in it and I would like to know what type of FP HDTV I should get as it will be bright during the daytime? I like Plasma tvs but I wasn't sure if that would be ok during the daytime?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Many Plasma TV's have an AR Film that lessens glare. If there is a large amount of ambient light you would probably be best served getting an LCD as they do not use glass panels. You could always purchase a PDP at Best Buy and if there is too glare you can always exchange it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

